# I love when my 2 cats sleep together



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

It's the cutest thing!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Supercute!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Agreed. I wish mine did that.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Me toos


----------



## xResuRRectionZ (Dec 10, 2013)

Very cute 
I wish I had two cats.
But I think my cat is stressful enough


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

It's rare that my two will sleep together right beside each other (Newton is too big to willingly share the usual sleeping spots). But the little kittens I had often did when I had them


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

This thread is adorable.  None of my cats really cuddle with each other, although Autumn and Ramona used to when Ramona was a kitten. Ramona was about 8 weeks when I first brought her and Autumn home, and Ramona was this tiny little fluff ball that would hoist herself up on her mommy's back and fall asleep curled up in a tiny ball on top of Autumn. I really wish I had pictures of it!


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

My cats cuddle, but only when I'm in the room with them (so weird).


----------



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

These pictures (plus like a thousand other reasons) make me want a second kitty sooo much! Too cute!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## wc061975 (Jan 5, 2014)

I rarely see my two cuddle. So when I do see them together I make sure I have my camera ready. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

So cute. I never get to see that.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

My cat snuggles with my dogs all the time 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

GhostTown said:


>


What kind of cats are these? 

I wanted to get 2 cats just for this reason. Well and they'd be company for each other. But seeing them sleeping together is so cute! So that might not happen? What about if they're litter mates?


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

I was so thrilled the first time I saw my boys snuggling, considering how long it took for them to get along. It was a very long introduction process. I've been amazed how well they're taking to my new b&w girl.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awwww these pics are priceless! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KIRA2013 (Aug 23, 2013)

Strongly agree. That moment seeing two babies sleeping/snuggling together is really priceless, brings warmth in the heart and all worries go away.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wc061975 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awww that's adorable! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Alas, Blacky would sooner claw Jasper's eyes out... Jasper would probably let her he's so gentle and unruffled by violence.

I do however have awesome cat-dog love in this house. Here's one taken about 5 minutes ago:


----------



## wc061975 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is the most recent pix

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Mine don't do that at all lol. They might lay near each other but not sleep haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Especially not the new kitty. Though she'd probably love a bigger cat to snuggle witg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aurora, you have stereophonic kitties! I LOVE the first pic - they're spooning!
:heart

Mine don't sleep together either - they have a mutual toleration relationship.  So I love seeing all of these other kitties sleeping together. I was looking through all of the pics on the thread just going "Awwww!" "Oh my gosh" "Oooooh!"


----------



## jadisfeigns (Jun 6, 2014)

I love watching my cats sleep together too, even in the bookcase...i'll laugh when they'll be too big to fit together in on the cubes.


----------



## KIRA2013 (Aug 23, 2013)

My introduction took together 24 hrs. There was a lot hissing at the beginning and i just let them sniffed with the door between them and face to face to make them get to know each other better. The elder female just turned 6months and already so friendly to the neighbour cat who likes to hiss and scratch on glass to tell my cat that she doesnt like her in this neighbourhood. That day was thunderstorm and shower, when I woke up, they were sleeping side by side! After that, the younger one always follows her wherever she goes! It's so loving and sweer to see them like that!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Precious pictures of your babies!!
Such beautiful cats!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so jealous at all these cute pics. While my girlies get on famously and have a great realtionship, Lulu, our oldest just won't allow Kiki to cuddle in. Mind you that then means I beome the surrogate and that is fine with me  but I would love them to do this.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Yus yus me too i loooove when cats sleep together~ its very rare for Ashes to join the other two, but Mystery and Shadow cuddle alot Ashes is still young and always turns cuddle time into play time by attacking his cuddlebuddy which is usually Mystery since Shadow still dislikes him lolz. I loooved looking at all those cute pics sooo adorable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

